# Favorite STAR WARS movie?



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

What's your favorite Star Wars movie?
Mine's Return of the Jedi


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2020)

star trek


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> star trek


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>


----------



## Stealphie (May 9, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> View attachment 208363


*insert wild west music here*


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> *insert wild west music here*


*and then all of a sudden bud spencer appears with his big ass fists and starts beating the hell out of us*


----------



## catlover007 (May 9, 2020)

Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2020)

Empire. It's the movie that I think of whenever Star Wars comes up as a topic.


----------



## Stealphie (May 10, 2020)

Chary said:


> Empire. It's the movie that I think of whenever Star Wars comes up as a topic.


That's the general answer. BUT imo Empire is the weakest of the OT. It's far, far from bad but the others movies are (imo) better. Empire is still pretty good and i can totally see why someone would consider it their favorite.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

Gonna have to be Return of the Jedi.  It's probably the most well rounded of the original three.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 5, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> star trek


This is the only correct answer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> What's your favorite Star Wars movie?
> Mine's Return of the Jedi



Really hard to choose. I've gone through so many phases. I'd like to say A New Hope since it started it all. I also enjoy Episode 3 because of Vader's back story (although him yelling at the end is awful). When I was a kid I loved Episode 1 so much from the theatre experience, toys, and pod racing games. Currently I can watch Solo over and over. A lot of people think Disney ruined the series but I'm open to any new expansions.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 7, 2020)

Chewbacca Christmas Special


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 7, 2020)

I might say Return of the Jedi...

But honestly? My favourite Star Wars Movie is called Rogue Squadron II


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 7, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Chewbacca Christmas Special


The only real answer


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 19, 2020)

The opening crawl of the Rise of Skywalker would've made a much better movie than the Last Jedi so i choose that!!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 19, 2020)

If there's one thing i hate about STAR WARS, it's the community. I'm glad i'm not into star wars anymore.


----------

